# The ten most difficult Zelda dungeons EVER



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 30, 2012)

Finally, somebody agrees with me that the Ocarina of Time Water Temple ISN'T the hardest dungeon ever. 

I'll admit that I haven't played Minnish Cap, Phantom Hourglass or Spirit Tracks, but this list is pretty much dead on. 

The ten most difficult Zelda dungeons EVER! -Destructoid


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 31, 2012)

This makes me want to play Link's Awakening again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 31, 2012)

I have to admit, the Twilight Princess's Water Temple was harder then the OoT one.


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 31, 2012)

Stone tower was indeed difficult. I also agree about great bay temple. That one was just one giant puzzle. I never really thought the water temple in OOT was very difficult. I just forget which floor things are on lol. Its actually really ironic because it has the hardest mini boss but the easiest boss. I never lose one heart when fighting morpha. Just stick yourself in the corner and hookshot away lol


----------



## QueeZeR (Apr 1, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks that Eagle's Tower, Great Bay Temple and Stone Tower Temple are pretty easy? I always found Turtle Rock way more frustrating than Eagle's Tower.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 1, 2012)

Agreed on Great Bay's temple being much harder than OoT's water temple. OoT's water temple wasn't easy by any means, but it was more of a "FUCK DEM BOOTS WHERE IS EVERYTHING?!" kind of issue.

I was surprised to see Majora's Mask Stone Tower temple. Not because I don't think it's hard, but because I didn't even remember it existed!  Upon remembering it just now, I am freaking dying to play that game again. That temple was one hell of a frightening place, and yet it's one of the temples I've had the most fun in on the whole of the Zelda series.

But, to me, the hardest of the ones mentioned (that I have played) is the ALTP's Ice Palace. Goddamnit I hated that place (in a good way). It's just so damn confusing and the enemies are a royal pain in the balls.

I feel an urgent need to play The Adventure of Link now. I never played it, and that infamous Great Palace is tempting me. I want to give it a shot haha.

Do any of you feel that any of the temples on Skyward Sword should be included...? Because I really don't. Perhaps, if anything, the last temple would be the one I'd nominate as the hardest (in that particular game). I admit to it having done my mind in a bit, and I just started moving rooms at random at some point. My sister actually gave up on it for a while .


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 1, 2012)

QueeZeR said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Eagle's Tower, Great Bay Temple and Stone Tower Temple are pretty easy? I always found Turtle Rock way more frustrating than Eagle's Tower.



Both Great Bay and Stone Tower weren't all that too difficult, but rather taxing and (in true Zelda gameplay) required a lot of wit over most dungeons. I actually though the Goron section of the Moon dungeon was harder than both of them together. I hate Goron Link, there I said it.  The Great Palace on the other hand IS indeed hard. 

Though I do agree to an extent that Turtle Rock was ridiculous. When I first played the game, damn, that frustrated me. Now I can waltz through A Link To The Past no problem.


----------



## FireInside (Apr 1, 2012)

I just got my daughter Ocarina of Time for her 3DS. I can't put it down! So much nostalgia from playing it years ago!


----------



## lurgar (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess I feel a little bit better knowing that I beat Zelda II back in the day without a Game Genie. I remember figuring out some trick with Dark Link involving jumping and attacking that he would get hit by that wouldn't hit you and I ended up killing him pretty quickly.


----------



## xvultures (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome list, makes me want to replay a lot of them. I want to play Majora's Mask, but I hated that you had to beat it in a certain amount of time


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually did my independent study (Big project for gifted program) in the 5th grade on legend of zelda. We mapped out all the dungeons on poster board. I'm sure Ganon's level (level 9??) was a bitch. very long ago though, just remember it was grey.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 3, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> Agreed on Great Bay's temple being much harder than OoT's water temple.



Actually, I take that back. After this thread, I went straight to the Wii Shop Channel and bought Majora's Mask for the Virtual Console. I just beat the Great Bay Temple. I found it more or less straight forward, though I do see why I found it very confusing as a kid. It's just a matter of making sense of where the pipes come from, where they lead to, and what they will ultimately do once all the valves are open. Figuring out what the ice arrows are really for and what they can do for the first time could also be one of the main reasons why some people find this temple hard. Mind you, I'm beating this game for the second time only in almost 10 years, so I really don't remember anything. Anything I do remember is from OoT.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 3, 2012)

FireInside said:


> I just got *my daughter* Ocarina of Time for her 3DS. * I* can't put it down!



Says everything


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 3, 2012)

The one temple I COULD NOT beat was the Shadow Temple in Ocarina of Time. Fuck that place!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 3, 2012)

xvultures said:


> but I hated that you had to beat it in a certain amount of time


 
To me, that's what made Majora's Mask such a great game. The fact that you're constantly travelling back in time is like playing a Zelda version of Groundhog Day. There are many moments where the game overshadows Ocarina of Time. 



Alberto7 said:


> Actually, I take that back. After this thread, I went straight to the Wii Shop Channel and bought Majora's Mask for the Virtual Console. I just beat the Great Bay Temple. I found it more or less straight forward, though I do see why I found it very confusing as a kid. It's just a matter of making sense of where the pipes come from, where they lead to, and what they will ultimately do once all the valves are open. Figuring out what the ice arrows are really for and what they can do for the first time could also be one of the main reasons why some people find this temple hard. Mind you, I'm beating this game for the second time only in almost 10 years, so I really don't remember anything. Anything I do remember is from OoT.


 
All Zelda are like that. Each game have their fair share of puzzles that require creative thought from the player, which have always been one of the greatest traits that each game had. Of course it's easy after second play. I thought A Link To The Past was one of the hardest games ever released, but now I can speed run the game.  That also conditioned me to get by on Link's Awakening and Ocarina as well.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> All Zelda are like that. Each game have their fair share of puzzles that require creative thought from the player, which have always been one of the greatest traits that each game had. Of course it's easy after second play. I thought A Link To The Past was one of the hardest games ever released, but now I can speed run the game.  That also conditioned me to get by on Link's Awakening and Ocarina as well.



Haha true. Even though I hadn't played this game in such a long time, I guess a lot of the information remained stored in a pretty dark corner of my mind. That's what surprised me the most, how I was able to unconsciously do things I didn't remember the second time through. I guess I'll have to somehow get my hands on Master Quest, then ... That's one game I've wanted to play since a long time ago.


----------



## QueeZeR (Apr 4, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Though I do agree to an extent that Turtle Rock was ridiculous. When I first played the game, damn, that frustrated me. Now I can waltz through A Link To The Past no problem.


I was talking about Turtle Rock in Link's Awakening though, hence why I compared it to Eagle's Tower.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 5, 2012)

QueeZeR said:


> I was talking about Turtle Rock in Link's Awakening though, hence why I compared it to Eagle's Tower.



Whoops. I completely forgot about that Turtle Rock.  I reed to replay Link's Awakening again... so long ago and need to refresh myself.


----------



## xvultures (Apr 5, 2012)

This thread made me start playing Zelda again. Got Ocarina of Time and I thought I'd give Majora's Mask a shot

I started playing the "Master Quest" version


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 5, 2012)

xvultures said:


> This thread made me start playing Zelda again. Got Ocarina of Time and I thought I'd give Majora's Mask a shot
> 
> I started playing the "Master Quest" version



Is that an N64 game on your PC?






TELL ME HOW. SHOW ME YOUR MAGICS.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just an emulator dude 




As far as the water temple in ocarina is concerned... YES. The FIRST Time through it, without a book or any kind of insight, its by far stupid difficult. But, after beating it sooo many times, I remember going through it in like 20 minutes last time i played it lol.


----------



## xvultures (Apr 6, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> Is that an N64 game on your PC?
> 
> TELL ME HOW. SHOW ME YOUR MAGICS.




 You can find the emulator and roms for them here

Emulator-zone.com
romhustler.net/


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 6, 2012)

I remember having Zelda II as a kid and my sister an I just being in shock at how hard the game was.


----------



## Qweklain (Apr 6, 2012)

I can not comment on the early (pre SNES) Zelda dungeons, but the rest I can fairly agree with. However the Wind Dungeon in Minish Cap was not hard, at least not for me. The platform jumping, which was really flying into little tornadoes to lift you back up, was not that hard. The only part was the confusing of finding all four pieces of the door device, but hard, uhh, hard.


----------



## Choop (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm so glad this guide didn't put the OoT water temple first. That temple has such an exaggerated level of difficulty. I mean it was kind of easy to mess up the first time, and was tedious, but it wasn't really that bad in retrospect. I have a friend that still hasn't beaten it I think, and that's just baffling to me. 

That said, the guide makes me want to go back and replay all the zelda games too. ;_; Now to get the time..


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 8, 2012)

This thread makes me sad that I suck so hard at Zelda  Also; I approve of #1. Zelda II is one of the most brutally unforgiving games I have ever had the pleasure/misfortune of playing... Alongside Ninja Gaiden II.


----------



## Papaoneil (Apr 14, 2012)

Water Temple, I think everyone knows about its insanity,


----------

